# Ottawa players - Traynor DEAL alert - kijiji - ACT FAST



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

I am so tempted to jump in the moto and do a 10 hour round trip.

Some one get it before I change my mind.

Genuine vintage Traymor PA and Guitar amp and cab - Gatineau Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Gatineau Canada.

DW


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow! Someone is gonna score!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah that's a lot of cool old stuff for $400.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

That is an incredible deal. Our Ottawa members should be all over this.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'd definitely jump on that if I hadn't just put a big downpayment on a new acoustic. rats.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Given that the ad seems to be gone, eiother the price was mis-stated, or someone WAS all over it, because it seems to be gone.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Also saw this and thought to myself that it was too good to be true.


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

Yupp, someone is doing the happy dance right now.

Here's the ad










DW


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

And the gear...a Custom Reverb YSR-1 for 4 bills and a van load to boot.... I love living in the land of Traynor


























DW


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Every now and then people put stuff up for sale cheap, because they want the room back a little more than they want to wait for someone who will pay a higher price. A couple years ago, I responded to an ad where a guy sold me BOTH of these (Teac 38 / Tascam M216) for $50...together...seriously. He just wanted them out of his workspace.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Every now and then people put stuff up for sale cheap, because they want the room back a little more than they want to wait for someone who will pay a higher price. A couple years ago, I responded to an ad where a guy sold me BOTH of these (Teac 38 / Tascam M216) for $50...together...seriously. He just wanted them out of his workspace.


Oh my! Eight channel analogue: the way it ought to be. I hope you use it!


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

It looks like someone did act fast

Traynor PA system, yvm-3, 2x 4x12 ysc-2 - Ottawa / Gatineau Area Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Ottawa / Gatineau Area Canada.


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

LOL I saw that as well. Yupp I bet he's one happy camper.

DW


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Certainly a good deal


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Is this part of the original ad? somehow i knew it would just end up back on the market for a lot more

assuming he sold the last stuff he posted, the guy's gearing up to double his money

1974 traynor yba1 bassmaster head and 4x10 cabinet - Gatineau Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Gatineau Canada.


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

mike_oxbig said:


> Is this part of the original ad? somehow i knew it would just end up back on the market for a lot more
> 
> assuming he sold the last stuff he posted, the guy's gearing up to double his money
> 
> 1974 traynor yba1 bassmaster head and 4x10 cabinet - Gatineau Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Gatineau Canada.


Nope the original deal was not a Bass Master, it was a Custom.

DW


----------

